# Unterschied: Fotodiode, Fotowiderstand?



## Anonymous (14 Mai 2005)

Guten Morgen,
ich bin dabei eine schriftliche Ausarbeitung über die elektronischen Grundbauelemente zu schreiben: Widerstand, Kondensator, Dioden etc.

Während meiner Recherchen stieß ich auf zwei verschiedene Objekte, die irgendwie immer unterschiedlich bezeichnet werden und verschiedene Tätigkeiten ausführen:

- Die Fotodiode
http://www.techitoutuk.com/tio8/knowledge/electronics/symbols/photodiode.gif

- Der Fotowiderstand
http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/sites/bau/zeichen/01103011.gif

In wie fern unterscheiden die beiden sich nun voneinander und was macht nun welches Bauteil genau?


----------



## ralfm (14 Mai 2005)

Hallo Marcel,
auf der Site
http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de
bist doch schon ganz richtig, einfach mal nach Fotodiode bzw. Fotowiderstand suchen, das kommen dann auch die Erklärungen nicht nur die Schaltzeichen

Grüße
ralfm


----------



## Anonymous (14 Mai 2005)

*ja*

hab ich ja, aber die erklärung war wie folgt:


> Die Fotodiode ist eine Halbleiterdiode die in Sperrrichtung betrieben und aus Silizium oder Germanium hergestellt wird.
> Der pn-Übergang der Fotodiode ist dem Licht besonders gut zugänglich(siehe Foto). Bei einfallendem Licht entstehen freie Elektronen und Löcher. Die freien Löcher und Elektronen erhöhen den Sperrstrom proportional zur Lichtintensität.
> Fotodioden eignen sich für die Lichtmessung, Lichtschranken, Positionierung und Fernsteuerung mit Infrarotstrahlung(Fernbedienung).


daraus wird mir nun nicht genau klar was das bedeutet, den Sperrstrom erhöht... -funktioniert sie also als eine art Strom/-Spannungsquelle ?


----------



## M.Sonst (22 August 2005)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Photodiode

Grüsse
Michael Sonst


----------



## Anonymous (22 November 2005)

Auf wikipedia würde ich nicht vertrauen 

kann jeder posten was er möchte und ob das dann auch immer so richtig ist :?: 

mfg


----------



## toxxic (22 November 2005)

Hallo!

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter:

http://www.et-inf.fho-emden.de/~elmalab/bauelement/download/BdE_9.pdf

Gruß Nils


----------

